# Haunt Attraction Makeup Artist



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I worked at a local haunt attraction this past year as an actor, and will be working as a makeup artist this upcoming season at the same location.

Does anyone know of any good classes or seminars in the New England area?

I am looking to learn techniques on how to apply makeup most effieciently so I can get the actors prepped quickly while not sacrificing qulaity

I would also be willing to read any decent publications on the topic. 

Any advice is appreciated

thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, the best thing I could recommend is Richard Corson's book on Make-up.

Ebay has one up right now Item number: 230159922927 for a good price.

There's also make-up forums on the internet much like this one.


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi try www.makeupbooks.com www.makeupmag.com www.make-upboards.com and Make-Up Artist Magazine - hope this helps!


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry it's www.make-upboard.com


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bodybags sells some dvd's of haunt make-up


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx for the plug Sicky but I actually discontinued selling them, in fact they need to come off my site. On a SideNote, stay tuned for the BodyBag Entertainment Xtreme Haunt FX makeup DVD


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

OOOO your coming out with a DVD too Bags!!!! Nice!!! 

I have the haunting makeup volume 1 DVD and it has lots of great tips on there!!! After watching most of it... I finally purchased my first "offical" set of haunt makeup!!! Gonna try this makeup stuff out soon woo hoo!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You go Boogal!  You'll put me to shame in no time!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

pffft sure i will lol


----------

